# 4all 2 hand guitar taping folks:Bob Zabek - Dead man etude



## Inkfish (Apr 13, 2010)

your thoughts ?

[video=youtube;_y5zSuYOrJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y5zSuYOrJk[/video]


fav part 2:50


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, that was really cool! Really liked the beginning part and the ending part... the middle, not such a fan but hey... it's all tastes.


----------

